# A/C issues



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

If your '11 Cruze is not an ECO, check your AC condenser in front of the radiator. Bet it's got a hole in the bottom of it. Old and well documented problem.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah you won't see the "a/c" leaking but the oils carried in the refer will coat where it leaks from. 



Jim Frye said:


> If your '11 Cruze is not an ECO, check your AC condenser in front of the radiator. Bet it's got a hole in the bottom of it. Old and well documented problem.


It is warm enough for the grille to be open when you stop. 

Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## underwood032 (Mar 4, 2014)

It's a lt so I'll check tomorrow to see if I can find a hole in it. Do you know if it would be covered under warranty ? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there underwood032,

I’m sorry to hear of this concern with your A/C. I will be glad to look further into this for you. Please send us a private message with your VIN if we can be of any assistance. I look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

underwood032 said:


> It's a lt so I'll check tomorrow to see if I can find a hole in it. Do you know if it would be covered under warranty ?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Does sound like the condenser had a hole punched in it. When that happened to my home AC (the other side, the evaporator exploded), it definitely leaked out much more severely with the compressor running. 

They typically haven't been covering the condensers even under the 3-36 warranty and it seems like you're already outside of that. 

Sorry =\


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## underwood032 (Mar 4, 2014)

Well that sucks. I can't wait to see how much that costs lol.

Kristen thank you. I will pm you tomorrow.


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

I don't have near the problems the OP described, but I think mine is leaking somewhere also. It's a 2012 1LT. It still "works" but it doesn't get nearly as cold as it should. It's going into the dealership sometime this week to get checked. Just a tick over 18k miles.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Trinkah said:


> I don't have near the problems the OP described, but I think mine is leaking somewhere also. It's a 2012 1LT. It still "works" but it doesn't get nearly as cold as it should. It's going into the dealership sometime this week to get checked. Just a tick over 18k miles.


If it's still under warranty, have it checked at a dealer.
If it's not, have it checked at a good independent mechanic.
Are you the original owner? Some of the '11s and '12s were under filled at the assembly plant. Or it may have leaked down somewhere in the system. More reason to have a competent technician look at it with the right tools.


----------



## underwood032 (Mar 4, 2014)

I took my car to the dealer today and they think its the A/C refrigerant temp sensor/ pressure sensor. The mechanic told me he put a half pound of freon in to see exactly where the leak was and the fans were not running. The psi is supposed to stay under 150 and it was shooting 500 plus. The dealership said the cost with labor and everything would be $350. I was getting ready to leave and the mechanic came up to me and said he knows they're gonna charge me a butt load for a simple fix so he told me exactly what to do and it would only take 5-10 minutes and save about $230 and to only come back to get the freon back in the system. This is the part that went out

Amazon.com: NEW OEM AC REFRIGERANT TEMP SENSOR PRESSURE SENSOR 13502759 15-51258 22678731: Automotive

I bought it today with expedited shipping and hope to have A/C by the end of the week :redface:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> If it's still under warranty, have it checked at a dealer.
> If it's not, have it checked at a good independent mechanic.
> Are you the original owner? Some of the '11s and '12s were under filled at the assembly plant. Or it may have leaked down somewhere in the system. More reason to have a competent technician look at it with the right tools.


My 13 was also low on refer.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello underwood032,

I apologize for these A/C concerns you're experiencing, but I am happy to hear about the outcome at the dealership and that you have a plan for the repair. Please let us know the outcome with your A/C later this week. We appreciate any feedback!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## underwood032 (Mar 4, 2014)

So I got my A/C fixed today ! It's nice having cold air again. Rather than paying $300.00 for the dealership to do it. I ended up putting the sensor on my self while only paying $30.00 for the part and getting my system vacuumed and charged for $75.00 saving almost $195.00.

Like I said I am glad to have cold air again :yahoo:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Glad to hear you were able to fix this yourself & save some money!


----------

